
Show HN: Swiss Panorama – Real Webcam Memory - hbking
http://swisspanoramamemory.com/
======
gus_massa
I'd like to click in a uncovered pair and see the full size image. It would
also be nice a link to Google maps or Wikipedia about the place.

When you solve all the pairs, the board disappears too soon. I'd like to see
it for more time. Perhaps a side button for a new game.

PS: It doesn't work in IE11.

------
dhruvsachde
It is fun but I feel there should be a scoreboard being displayed somewhere

